# Necesito ayuda para instalación megafonia



## ac/dc (Abr 13, 2006)

Hola necesito ayuda para hacer un remiendo en una instalacion de megafonia ya existente.
Consta de unos equipos phillips sm40(estacion de mensajes)y diversos amplificadores sq 45 que reparten a diferentes zonas.la cuestion es que tengo que habilitar una zona nueva en la que ya hay previsto dos altavoces para mensajes de emergencia,¿que pasa?puès que en esta sala hay unos equipos independientes (cd,dvd;etc)que funcionan amplificados independientemente de todo lo de megafonia y con 6 altavoces para el sistema este de audiovisuales,lo que necesitaria es que desde la zona de seguridad donde se lance el mensaje de emergencia atacar el amplificador de este sistema mediante ¿un rele o un vox control?que cuando detecte la señal d emergencia me atenue o me elimine toda señal del amplificador de este sistema para que solo se escuche el mensaje de emergencia por los dos altavoces exclusivos para ello.pero¿donde atco a la señal.

Ya se que es un poco raro pero la instalacion es un poco obsoleta y la reforma seria muy costosa.
Seria posible hacer algun remiendo para salir del paso.

El amplificador es un carver 1502

Gracias de antemano.y saludaros a todos como nuevo en el foro..... que me olvidao


----------



## navis (Abr 17, 2006)

creo que tu mismo te estas respondiendo.
 instalas un vox control  en la linea de mensajes y en la salida de este puedes:1.- mediante un rele cortar la alimentacion del equipo que quieras silenciar.
2.-si el amplificador dispone de puente externo de salida de previo a entrada a etapa de potencia te sera facil atenuar esta señal con el vox.
un saludo


----------

